# Carrier Furnace LED Code 34 and 14



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*You can try removing the flame sensor(in front of the far left burner) and cleaning it with fine sandpaper or steel wool.*


----------



## sherjack (Mar 14, 2008)

*Thanks for the tip!*

I'll give that a try if it stops again. Two days of powering off and on to get heat and now it's worked for over two days as normal (and the temp is about -10 Celsius today so thank goodness!).


----------



## statman (Mar 17, 2008)

Cleaning the flame rod is definitely your first step. This should be done on an annual basis anyhow as part of good preventative maintenance procedures. Anyhow, I run a heating and A/C company in Calgary...call me at 226-6066 if you need any further help or need me to look at it.
Thanks, Sean


----------



## sherjack (Mar 14, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Excellent Sean - thanks! We've been lucky in that it seems to be working fine this entire past week. I've sent your number to my home email address and we'll give you a call this summer to do some preventative maintenance. We also have an old furnace in the garage that is going to need either repairs or replacing (it's strange - the pilot light's been on for a year but we can't turn the knob to the position where we can get heat). Thanks again! Sherri


----------



## statman (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem...look forward to meeting you.


----------



## ccoulter (Oct 30, 2009)

*Excellent advice*

Sean:

Thanks for the excellent advice regarding cleaning the the flame detector as ID'd by these codes. I stumbled accross your post in this site looking for a translation of these codes. 

The fine folks at the Carrier factory decided that it would be a good idea to slap EVERY single piece of the important safety and LED code translations UPSIDE DOWN on the face of the furnace and it is impossible to read. 

You'd think that there would have been some mention of the importance of cleaning of this sensor annually, in some predominant location on the front of the heater. What is it made of?

Thanks again,

Chuck


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Some type of steel. Some furnaces are multiposition, can be used horizontal or upside down (counterflow) so the sticker is meant for upflows which are 90% of the market.


----------



## ccoulter (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks fir the picture, Yuri. Perfect. This unit IS upflow and the stickers are on upaide down!!! Careless ignorance @ Carrier is what I call it. Appreciate your help.

Chuck


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

lol thats what you get for using carrier. Shame on you.


----------



## ccoulter (Oct 30, 2009)

*servicing the flame sensor*

So gents:

If I simply lightly sand this rod, say w/some 400 wet or dry emory paper, this should clear the problem of the LED 34's and 14's codes? Seems like this thing is awful sensitive if it has to be sanded/cleaned every year. I also noticed that when the unit did try and fire up, only the right burner set (as you look into the front of the firebox) was firing. Shouldn't both burner sets be firing? This unit is only 2 years old...

Im gonna do this this evening.

Chuck


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Post the model #. Is it a high or mid efficiency unit. The problem is not the flame sensor if the burners are not firing up properly. The flame is not hitting it and it is not sensing a flame. I have worked on lots of Carriers and know some hidden scenarios for your problem. Is it using Natural gas or Propane/LP? Did you install it yourself?


----------



## ccoulter (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Yuri:

This is a Carrier Comfort 80. Nat. gas. LED codes are as I referenced before. Thank you kindly for your assistance.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Back in 1/2 hr, supper time.:thumbup:


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*If the burners are not firing all the way across then the flame sensor is not your problem, it is doing its job by locking out the furnace. You will need to remove burners, clean them, check orfices to make sure they are not plugged and check the gas pressure on the inlet and outlet of the gas valve.*


----------



## ccoulter (Oct 30, 2009)

Yuri:

You asked if I installed it. Unfortunately, NO. Rather, 2 incompetent knuckleheads with "licenses" to install them did so, and they were worse than Laurel & Hardy in getting them to do it right. Installed the filter access slot facing the back of the heater in the closet, ran the flex line in front of the heater so we have to work around that when servicing, and on and on.....but I digress.


----------



## ccoulter (Oct 30, 2009)

Wiz:

Can you tell me what those LED codes translate to? 14 & 34 on the Comfort 80.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep. I concur. Had lots of problems with the TUA`s. Have to remove and wash the burners to get crud out of the internals or gas won`t get picked up by the crossovers. The code has to be on the inside of one of the doors or in the owners manual. Post the complete model number and a pic of the burner area.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Spiders cause all kinds of problems around here. Dang things love to make webs and egg sacks in orifices and crossovers. A good cleaning and you should be good to go.


----------



## ccoulter (Oct 30, 2009)

*Error #'s 14 & 34 - Carrier is touchy feely sensitive*

Yessir!! Well, after removing the gas valve/manifold assy., though the jets were spot on clean, I blew the thing out heavy duty w/compressed air after removing the jets, put it all back together, blew out the cross-overs and we're fine. Never saw a speck of anything come out, but, hey, these things are just WAAYYY touchy feely!!

Thanks to all and we're done!!!

CC


----------

